# Orijen PLB feeding guide discrepancy



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

The answer to this question is probably very straight forward, but I want to run it by you guys just to be sure.

The feeding guide on the Orijen official website shows this feeding guide:










The Dutch resellers (all of them) have a translation of the feeding guide (which they also conveniently stick on the back of the bag) that says something else:









Translation for the left corner text: Weight of adult dog. 
Next to it: maanden means months

I see no reason to not follow the official guide, but the difference with the translation in Dutch is a bit too much. This is what they stick on every package sold here. 
It's imported by Champion Petfoods Benelux, which is the only official importer here. 

I've followed the official feeding guide (added a bit more to it) for the last 11 weeks. My pup is on the skinny side, but the vet said she prefers seeing a gsd pup being a little skinny, than having too much weight. 

He weighs 18kg (39.9lbs). His shoulder height is 54cm high (21.25inch). Both measured today. He is 19 weeks old. 

I just took these two photos, not sure if they are good enough, but it's best I could do. He looks a bit more skinny when you look at him from the front, but I could not take a good photo of that. 


















What do you guys think? Does he look alright? Should I contact Orijen with this question?


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Gosh he's gorgeous! I think he looks great! I also keep my boys on the lean side to not stress their joints. As far as the feeding directions goes, they are merely suggestions. Each dog will have a bit of a different requirement. Adjust the amount according to what your dog needs to maintain a good weight, but with him still growing so much he is going to go through some strange phases. You will go to sleep one night with him fat and sassy then you will wake up and his legs will be 2 inches longer and he looks skin and bones! It's normal.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He looks great!!! Beautiful coat!!!'


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

@Rosy831
Thank you!  I think I'm giving enough for him to maintain a steady growth, but I'm not getting the "required" 1kg a week which I should have if I'm correct. 
Hahah, I'm looking forward to those days. He's so young, so many stages to go through. I can't wait  

@Jenny720
Thank you!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

My mom who raised dogs her whole life told me that dog food companies(even the ones who make great food) will always overestimate the feeding portions on the bag in order to sell more bags.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He looks great! Can you feel his ribs? Stomach growling? How's the energy level? I feed Orijen to my 6 month old. He was on Large Puppy and now on Tundra. He gets fresh chicken livers, hearts along with steamed broccoli and carrots. He's doing amazing! Tons of energy!


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh the sneaky bastards, didn't think of that possibility. I haven't contacted them yet, been quite busy and forgot about it.


I can feel his ribs, but I can't see them one for one, only his ribcage in total. The vet said he's ok, but my teacher at puppy class said he was a bit too skinny. I've been feeding him slowly more, but I'm being careful. 
His energy levels seem to be as usual, he has the energy to play whenever I want. But luckily also likes to sleep a bit throughout the day.


----------

